
An explanation of prograde and retrograde planetary motion - Abishek_Muthian
https://www.popastro.com/main_spa1/planetary/2016/09/30/an-explanation-of-prograde-and-retrograde-planetary-motion/
======
Figs
> all the planets also rotate on their own axes in a counter-clockwise
> direction

Actually, Venus is also an exception. It does not rotate the same way as
Earth, Mars, etc. (The sun rises in the west there and sets in the east.) It
also has an extremely long rotation period -- longer than the Venusian year.

------
z3phyr
Also check out Kerbal Space Program. I had my intro to prograde, retrograde,
normal and antinormal orbital mechanics 101 from that. Not accurate, but it
ingrains an idea.

~~~
elcomet
Do you recommend a particular tutorial, or video to get an intro to the game
and the physics ? I found that starting the game without it is quite hard

~~~
Doxin
I can highly recommend figuring out the various keybinds (some are not so
obvious, e.g. space for staging) and then just messing around a while. Soon
enough you'll run into not knowing how to do stuff like a hohmann transfer
soon enough at which point you can start googling.

------
jteppinette
It is difficult to wrap my mind around all of these different rotations,
orbits and perspectives.

~~~
Abishek_Muthian
I think it is because the article has sentences which uses 'right to left' &
'west to east' in series. This video[1], demonstrates prograde & retrograde in
the same perspective as the one written in the article; watching the video and
then reading the article should help.

[1]:[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TK9ozJYELR8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TK9ozJYELR8)

------
diminoten
We used to think the planets literally did little extra rotations, before we
realized what was going on:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deferent_and_epicycle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deferent_and_epicycle)

